# Were you a virgin when you married?



## I'll make tea (Oct 11, 2013)

To some of the posters here virginity seems to be a big issue. I wonder how the rest feels about it.

As for me: I was not a virgin when I married.

Ups, my poll is gone because one of the options was too long. Is it possible to attach a new one?


----------



## TurtleRun (Oct 18, 2013)

I wasn't but I did give my virginity to my husband , does it still count ? lol. =].


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*No! But I definitely salute all of those who choose to wait!*


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Not even remotely


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Unfortunately, yes. Had I not been, perhaps I would have found out sooner that the person I married was asexual and wouldn't have ended up a divorcee...


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

What the heck is a virgin???:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



No,I was not.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Not a virgin but H was my first and only.

I don't believe in "soul mates". There are billions of people on the Earth, my logical side refuses to believe that most soul mates would end up living so close together, or that there isn't another person somewhere that you could be happy with.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I've only ever had a sexual relationship with my now-ex-husband, but we did not wait for marriage.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

No, but my H is my one and only. I was not withholding to wait for marriage (although thats what I was taught), I had no idea marriage would be so soon in my future. But I just did not want to be another notch on his bedpost. His power of persuasion overtook me!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> What the heck is a virgin???:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl


They don't make those anymore.

To answer the question: No, I wasn't. I don't feel bad about that either. Mr. Ex Jelly wasn't a virgin either.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> They don't make those anymore.


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

I'll make tea said:


> To some of the posters here virginity seems to be a big issue. I wonder how the rest feels about it.
> 
> As for me: I was not a virgin when I married.
> 
> Ups, my poll is gone because one of the options was too long. Is it possible to attach a new one?


No, I wasn't a virgin and neither was my wife. Getting married as a virgin to another virgin doesn't make any sense to me. It's like buying a pair of shoes without trying them on - they may look nice, but how the hell do you know if they're going to fit?


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

No, not even close. I was a poon hound before I met my wife. Def. got it out of my system and glad I did.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

We weren't virgin's when we married, as our daughter was our flower girl.

But we were virgins when we met/got together.


----------



## +Charlie+ (May 12, 2014)

HAHAHA... oh if I could turn back the years..

It's interesting the ratio of people that have replied so far male/female..

I like many women have replied similarly was not a virgin but my wife has been the only ever one. Im 36 and married at 20. She on the other hand is a different story.

Not religious at all, was just a bit fat and too damned shy..boohoo haha.. and no I wasn't short on offers..


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Lloyd Dobler said:


> No, I wasn't a virgin and neither was my wife. Getting married as a virgin to another virgin doesn't make any sense to me. It's like buying a pair of shoes without trying them on - they may look nice, but how the hell do you know if they're going to fit?


If they seem to fit badly you don't buy them. If they fit good and you really like them, you take them home. You may decide later that you don't like them after all so you take them back. The shoes may never look as new as they did when you first took them home but someone who wants the shoe bad enough will overlook the flaws. Or they could end up on the clearance rack ....


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

I wasn't but I think I might have become a born-again virgin after she stopped having sex with me for so many years.


----------



## JJG (Mar 9, 2011)

Not a virgin on wedding night.

But husband was my first (and only).


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow, I'm kind of amazed at the number of people in this thread who were virgins when they met their spouse. I hardly thought that existed anymore.

No, I wasn't a virgin. Not even close. Growing up, James Bond was my role model, and he slept with different women in every movie, so that's what I did. I was attracted to girls since I was 8 years old, and wanted to have sex when I was like 11 or 12. 

My wife is very different though. Not only was she a virgin when we met, but she hadn't really even kissed anyone before (and she was 25!). She simply had little interest in men before we met, although she's different now. She now says in hindsight she probably would have slept with a couple people in her younger days; she certainly had a ton of chances.

But when we met, at least one of us knew what he was doing!


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Nope I was not


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Does being an oral orgasm virgin til I met DH count at all toward a possible shades of virginity title???


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Are you serious, Scarlet?! Your ex never did it?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Are you serious, Scarlet?! Your ex never did it?


lol no one except my DH has ever given me an orgasm without assistance. I always assumed I was defective and would have to do it myself forever. I mean,I had orgasms via piv w/the ex but ONLY bc I was touching myself at the same time. NEVER had an orgasm via oral w/him and stopped letting him go down there pretty early on actually. Yup,DH is the bomb. (if that phrase is still cool...otherwise..he's the poo.)


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

My wife was a virgin when we got serious, but not on our wedding night. I was not a virgin.

We were pretty young, and her virginity wasn't "important" to me. It just happened to work out that way.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I was 16 years old when I first had sex.

Fast forward to dating her before marriage , she was a 25 yr old virgin, and decided that she wanted to keep it that way until marriage.

I humbly accepted her terms and conditions , although to me it _really_ didn't matter. 
But to her it mattered , lol, so to me it mattered.[ I know ,it sounds confusing , but she has that effect on me..]

Still happily married today.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I was married the first time at the age of 32. Wasn't a virgin and I got the feeling that my (5 years younger) husband was less sexually experienced than I was.


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

Not married to SO yet, but the virginity ship sailed a long time ago. I've had a few other partners and don't regret the experiences, but I'm very much hoping he'll be my last.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> I was not a virgin on my wedding night...but my husband is the one who took my virginity...5 months earlier


I find it interesting how some people post about "giving" their virginity and others refer to it as taking their virginity. I wonder if that difference in perspective affects their overall relationship or sexual relationship.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

No I was not a virgin. However, it really makes no difference because I was only serious about two women in my entire life and I married one of them. I celebrate 20 years this coming December with my wife without any regrets. 

Prior to then, all other relationships were simply FWB and the feeling was pretty much always mutual.


----------



## Sunburn (Jul 9, 2012)

I was. Wish I hadn't been. Probably wouldn't have married at 18 if I had sewn my oats and revealed the mystery of the hooha!


----------



## Sunburn (Jul 9, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I find it interesting how some people post about "giving" their virginity and others refer to it as taking their virginity. I wonder if that difference in perspective affects their overall relationship or sexual relationship.


Yes, that is intriguing ........... as if it's a commodity.


----------



## Thinkitthrough (Sep 5, 2012)

i'm just one of those guys that just doesn't inspire women to want me. Yes I was a virgin when I married, Couldn't get laid for love or money. Wife is still the only woman I have had in my life. We were separated twice, once for three years. She went through 12 different men, but I didn't find out about it till 8 years after R. Still can't get laid for love or money. As far as sex goes, mine is a wasted life.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Does being an oral orgasm virgin til I met DH count at all toward a possible shades of virginity title???


Here is the low down on the term...I did some investigative research ...for another thread >> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/146490-poll-did-you-have-sex-spouse-before-marriage-7.html...for definitions, for interpretations , Traditional and Modern ..of said *"virginity"*...


Taken from Virginity - Wikipedia

1. *The traditional view* is that virginity is only lost through vaginal penetration by the penis, consensual or non-consensual, and that acts of oral sex, anal sex, mutual masturbation or other forms of non-penetrative sex do not result in loss of virginity. A person who engages in such acts with no history of having engaged in vaginal intercourse is often regarded among heterosexuals and researchers as "technically a virgin"....

Go ask Alice gave a variety of views.... Definition of virgin? | Go Ask Alice!



> Frustrating as it may be, the simplicity of your question belies the complex definition of the term "virgin."
> 
> *1.* To some, a virgin is someone who hasn't had sexual intercourse (that is, penis-to-vagina intercourse).
> 
> ...



Found this on a forum...just a Posters thoughts on some of the differences..



> *1. **Super Duper Virgins* ...
> Straight out of the 1950s and 1960s, the super duper virgin is the quintessential untouched, unsullied forbidden fruit (namely the cherry) that all would love to pop. Such virgins have never even kissed a man, let alone played with his flute. Now it’s an accepted fact that such women maintain their virginal state either out of choice or out of compulsion.
> 
> So if you happen to be dating a hardcore virgin who hasn’t allowed you to come any closer than letting you hold her hand then you what you need is a lot of patience ……or a wedding ring.
> ...


Planned Parenthood Defined...



> What is Virginity? - Planned Parenthood...*Who's a virgin, and who’s not?*
> 
> Most people would say that a virgin is someone who's never had sex — and by "sex," they often mean penetration of the vagina by the penis. This dictionary definition sounds simple enough, but it leaves a whole bunch of people out of the picture.
> 
> ...


 
Then we have the "Technical" virgins...Urban Dictionary is already on that ... Technical virgin




> *1.* A technical virgin is a girl who has been fvcked up her a$$, but not in her poon-tang, leaving them technically a virgin still.
> 
> *2.* A supposed "loophole" way for Christian girls to have anal and oral sex but remain "pure" and still call themselves a "virgin". Ridiculous and hypocritical, some girls who are only technically virgins themselves look down on other girls who have vaginal sex before marriage, even though they have let a guy put his penis in their a$$.
> 
> ...


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> lol no one except my DH has ever given me an orgasm without assistance. I always assumed I was defective and would have to do it myself forever. I mean,I had orgasms via piv w/the ex but ONLY bc I was touching myself at the same time. NEVER had an orgasm via oral w/him and stopped letting him go down there pretty early on actually. Yup,DH is the bomb. (if that phrase is still cool...otherwise..he's the poo.)


You trying to say he's the sh!t Scarlet?  Or you could just say hes the shiz to avoid the filter. Have to admit one of my favorite lines too. Cant remember the rap song. "I know it stinks in here cause I'm the sh!t" 

As for myself. Again not virgin but wife is one and only. Wife had piv with one guy one time before. Or what she said early on. Never cared about that. But discrepencies about oral and 69 and hell even manual I guess not counting for anything that came up later did cause some problems. 

Not that I expected the "pure" "good" virgin or close to it. I think it was the being told one thing and thinking "OK I can handle that, thats close to myself." We are compatible. Then realizing ok maybe not. That couple with when we did start being sexualy active and "trying" things be it oral or whatever, I was the one wanting to. So doubts crept in my mind of "OK you would do this with other guys but dont seem to eager with me?"

Weve worked on some of this over the years. But I think some care about virigin or not and the shades of gray in between because if there is too much difference between experience levels, it might just indicate too much of a difference in the people themselves.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I will call myself & my H Virgins (although Dirty orgasmic virgins) on our wedding day ...as his Penis never entered me until after we took vows.. (never engaged in oral ....Anal...he'd never allow that !)...

Then we had the crazy situation of him not being able to get it in...hurt like hell, and he wasn't into ramming me, he is just too gentleman like.... 3 months trying, I was getting ticked.. made an appointment with the OBGYN... imagine the embarrassment, feet up in stirrups, he's checking me...and says "You have a rigid one alright" and wants to give me a "hymenectomy"... 

Yeah you all can laugh now.. I was crying with this ....thinking "OMG..this is ridiculous!!!".....then he hands me a script for a blood test to rule out pregnancy....imagine the surprise... when I got that phone call.. I was with child!!







.. Now I know how Mary done it ... (bad joke I know)

We have a very unique story... my Step Mom was calling our 1st son the Immaculate conception -as I shared with her the ordeal for him to get it in.. it took another 5 months.. (8 months married at this point) for me to feel my H fully penetrate me.. then we went out and celebrated !

There are all differing reasons WHY a person may want to wait until marriage.. I had NO DESIRE to be as pure as the driven snow, what fun would having a BF be.. absolutely NONE.. but torment even!!.. I was very horny, like dripping horny if I may be honest.... but I did care to save this one act -as I seen it as "fusing as one' with the man who loved me enough to marry me..

Oh we could have done it years before.. but given the trouble we had... and the promise I made to myself at a young age.. I think I would have felt tremendous guilt, even worry something was wrong with me... had I been with another guy , maybe I would have broke his pecker !! 

So I'll keep our crazy story at it is..


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

committed4ever said:


> If they seem to fit badly you don't buy them. If they fit good and you really like them, you take them home. You may decide later that you don't like them after all so you take them back. The shoes may never look as new as they did when you first took them home but someone who wants the shoe bad enough will overlook the flaws. Or they could end up on the clearance rack ....


With the right mental attitude the shoes will be broken in and stretch to fit your foot perfectly. The materials will bend and flex appropriately for your foot specifically.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

TurtleRun said:


> I wasn't but I did give my virginity to my husband , does it still count ? lol. =].


Same here.

To be honest, I'm always surprised when I reading here that many posters waited for marriage. I just didn't think that happened much anymore.


----------



## Sunburn (Jul 9, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> Same here.
> 
> To be honest, I'm always surprised when I reading here that many posters waited for marriage. I just didn't think that happened much anymore.


In my case that was 30+ years ago


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

soccermom2three said:


> Same here.
> 
> To be honest, I'm always surprised when I reading here that many posters waited for marriage. I just didn't think that happened much anymore.





> *Sunburn said:* In my case that was 30+ years ago


And for us...it will be 25 yrs ago this year.


----------



## Aspydad (Oct 17, 2013)

I was not a virgin. My wife was a virgin. 

Lost my virginity to a girl that was the rebound girl just after the break up with my first love (at age 18).

This girl was the highest sex drive girl that I ever dated - she was a sex nympho!!

Her parents were real religious and super strict with her. So for about two months I dated this girl every weekend – I went to college about an hour and a half away from my home town where this girl was from. I would come home on the weekends and take her out both Friday and Saturday nights. Probably had about 16 total dates with this girl – I would pick her up at her house, we would go and do whatever – usually out to eat and maybe a movie – then always back to my house to watch TV – she NEVER wanted to go back to her house. So about 9 pm my parents would go to bed and we would be in the living room – and I tell you she would basically attack me. By about the forth date – she actually suggested that we go by rubbers for protection just in case we lose control – I was like OK sounds good. First night I had them, we did it – she was a pro!! So about a month later after doing it several times – always at my house – she calls me and tells me that her parents don’t like her dating me so that was it. Her parents told her that she either she stops dating me or she has to move out of the house (like I was the one who was the bad influence) – so that was it. Last I ever heard about this girl is that she had got pregnant about a year after she dated me and had to get married. I think she had been ridden more times than Seattle Slew – no girl that I ever dated ever came close to the sex drive that this girl had – wish I could have dated about 10 other girls just like her.


----------



## Mmdog60 (Apr 3, 2014)

Nope far from it.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Aspydad said:


> I was not a virgin. My wife was a virgin.
> 
> Lost my virginity to a girl that was the rebound girl just after the break up with my first love (at age 18).
> 
> ...


*Aspy: I made it into my Freshman year of college before I lost it, but years after having graduated from high school, I got word that our HS principal's daughter was sexually looser than a goose; must be why the integral part of football team was so happy all the time. With me as only being their placekicker, they never shared their secret with the likes of me!

But I've always heard that principal's and preacher's daughters were very accommodating due to the restrictive and disciplinary nature of their old men!

Oh, well! Maybe in my next life!*


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

I never know how to answer this question... I mean yes, technically I was a virgin when I got married as I had never had intercourse before. But I had done virtually everything else under the sun before both with my husband and other relationships. So... sorta?


----------



## ariel_angel77 (May 23, 2014)

No, but I would give anything to have waited for marriage. I felt strongly about abstinence my whole life and just gave it up because I was too afraid to say "no" when he was pushing for it.  My husband is the only one who deserves that part of me...


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

No. And I wish I had been. At the very least, I wish he had been my only. I am his only. One thing I can say is that he's the only one who has ever gotten me to orgasm and the only one I ever did oral with/to. So, in some ways, I was a "virgin" with him... but wish I was in all ways.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I wasn't a virgin when I got married and neither was my husband. I don't regret not being a virgin. He doesn't either. Our "numbers" are very, very low. Like one hand could count the number of partners low.


----------



## Kvothe_The_Raven (Apr 6, 2014)

Nope. Neither of us were virgins, thank heavens! We married with some knowledge that the grass wasn't greener and if it was, it was just a lawn and not a garden.

Sorry, that was a bit more allegorical than I intended..


----------



## heyyoo (May 24, 2014)

hell no


----------



## Devotee (Sep 22, 2013)

Neither my H nor I were virgins when we married in our late twenties. We are both glad to have had the experience of being with a handful of other partners before marrying.


----------



## +Charlie+ (May 12, 2014)

ariel_angel77 said:


> No, but I would give anything to have waited for marriage. I felt strongly about abstinence my whole life and just gave it up because I was too afraid to say "no" when he was pushing for it.  My husband is the only one who deserves that part of me...


My wife always says the same bless her...


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

I wasn't and my W wasn't. And the first time Mrs. B. went down town on me I thanked god she wasn't ! LOL ! 

That was 27+ years ago. And the last time she went down town, which was yesterday, I can still say thank god she wasn't ! LOL


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

We both were, in all ways no heavy petting or anything. That was almost 12 years ago. No regrets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

No, but DH is the only one to have ever brought me to orgasm....so I was a 'virgin' that way.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

As for me, technically no, but my first is the one that I married. We fooled around a couple times, but tried to keep it cool until after marriage. However after we got married, she SHUT. THAT. S***. DOWN.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

FormerSelf said:


> As for me, technically no, but my first is the one that I married. We fooled around a couple times, but tried to keep it cool until after marriage. However after we got married, she SHUT. THAT. S***. DOWN.


Ouch 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

mablenc said:


> We both were, in all ways no heavy petting or anything. That was almost 12 years ago. No regrets.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There was a lady in my Mops Group (Mothers of preschoolers) where she shared her and husband waited for their 1st kiss on their wedding day.. my mouth dropped to the floor, she was a Preachers Daughter...and he was going to be a Preacher... she didn't tell us this to make the rest of us think any lessor of what we might have done..and she pointed this out ...it's just something they decided to do... I was the most vocal to say "OMG how in world could you do that [email protected]#$... I'd go stark raving mad".. this was years ago... it's really hard to tell what came out of my mouth.. 

But yeah.... I couldn't imagine having THAT sort of control, we had a boundary we got used to... but I would have been miserable.. and thinking a BF was a curse if we didn't touch each other.. Never could have survived it..


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> my cousin's daughter got married in december 2012...she was 25...she proudly announced at her wedding that the kiss they were about to share was their very first kiss.
> 
> Whatever.....


My high school theology teacher was a never been kissed virgin at 44 when he married a former prostitute who "found Jesus."

When you're high on religion.............**** happens.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Have you guys heard about this? (Sorry if this is discussed elsewhere, I haven't looked at other threads). So tragic!

Elliot Rodger and the Price of Toxic Masculinity - Paging Dr. NerdLove


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> There was a lady in my Mops Group (Mothers of preschoolers) where she shared her and husband waited for their 1st kiss on their wedding day.. my mouth dropped to the floor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We weren't allowed to even hold hands, we did kiss a few days before our wedding. Unfortunatly, we felt ashamed of this for years. We dated long distance, that helped a lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Have you guys heard about this? (Sorry if this is discussed elsewhere, I haven't looked at other threads). So tragic!
> 
> Elliot Rodger and the Price of Toxic Masculinity - Paging Dr. NerdLove


That was really good, FW. I had not even heard of PUA before last fall. Scary stuff. And all this alpha/beta talk is so shallow.

I wish men could accept that there is nothing wrong with being a virgin.


----------



## KeepingUpAppearances (Jul 14, 2013)

No, my husband was my first. I was saving myself for the right man. 

I was definitely not his first though!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

ntamph said:


> *My high school theology teacher was a never been kissed virgin at 44 when he married a former prostitute who "found Jesus."
> 
> When you're high on religion.............**** happens*.


Now that is ONE interesting UNION....Oh my Goodness..I'd love to be a fly on the wall and learn how that goes... who knows.. could be a match made in Heaven.. one of my GF's growing up.. her Mom ...well ...got around....had a child out of wedlock- gave it up...had a reputation.... and who did she marry ... the town Virgin.. they had a love for horses, they built a horse farm together...she was loud & boisterous , funny as he**... (my Mother loved her !)...and her H was so quiet you wouldn't know he was in the room..but he was a big burly guy.... they had a wonderful marriage/ 2 kids..... when he died....she collapsed.. I was very touched by that.. so hey..you just never know!!

Though as the age climbs higher ...it just gets weirder.. 44 yr old virgin.. WOW..I would think by then his masturbating habits are so INGRAINED ...so habitual...that the adjusting to a real person would be very strange somehow... I am sure they are depending on God to work all that magic out.. Should be interesting !

I really believe I was more HIGH on Romance -over religion...even when I was a christian back in the day.... my H was never religious, could care less... though he was a very Traditionally minded guy....


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

mablenc said:


> Ouch
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL. Funny thing is that my wife was extremely promiscuous before we met. But I think the idea of intimacy freaked her out...consummation on wedding night didn't happen. Ah, Memories!!

*puts down violin*


----------



## Taurus94 (Dec 20, 2013)

I was not a virgin when I got married ,and neither was my wife.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

FormerSelf said:


> LOL. Funny thing is that my wife was extremely promiscuous before we met. But I think the idea of intimacy freaked her out...consummation on wedding night didn't happen. Ah, Memories!!
> 
> *puts down violin*


Did that lack of consumation proceed through the relationship? Or she had some weird thing were sex had to be with someone you don't really care about.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Nah. Although my husband was my first. Just not my only.


----------



## Chris100 (May 28, 2014)

Nope, I was not


----------



## Samayouchan (Jun 1, 2012)

My first marriage at the age of 25, YES i was a virgin. Is it that hard???


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Like 2nd poster, was not a virgin at marriage, but only been with my wife.


----------



## johny1989 (May 21, 2014)

Well I am not married but I'm also not virgin...


----------



## funnybunny29 (Apr 1, 2014)

No, I was not. I have a friend that was and she got married when she was 27.


----------



## long_done (Jun 5, 2014)

My soon to be ex and I were not virgins when we got married. However, I was a virgin after we got married, if you know what I mean.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

long_done said:


> *My soon to be ex and I were not virgins when we got married. However, I was a virgin after we got married, if you know what I mean*.


This post was left on a similar thread in the sex section a while back...what you said made me think of it... 



Cletus said:


> To those advocating sex before marriage as a means of determining compatibility:
> 
> You're right, but for the wrong reason.
> 
> Sex before marriage does not ensure compatibility, and for my formal proof I offer the endless sad sack stories posted hereon of bait and switch, no sex after children, and countless other examples of the shine wearing off the sex life. Sex before marriage does not ensure compatibility. *All it can do is discover current incompatibility.* Which is of course a very useful thing to know, but you may not be answering the question you believe you're answering when you bed your future mate.


----------

